# It's PigCicles' Birthday!!



## meowey (Dec 30, 2006)

Hope you have a smokey day!!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## ultramag (Dec 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday PigCicles! Hope your day is a great one with many returns.


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hey PigCicles.....Happy Birthday.....Hope your special day is full of happiness....


----------



## msmith (Dec 30, 2006)

happy birthday PigGicles


----------



## smokingupnm (Dec 30, 2006)

Happy b-day!!!  May your cup and your smoker be full!!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Dec 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday....Hope you have a great day..
Richard


----------



## mctrick (Dec 30, 2006)

happy birthday pigcicle. many more years of smoke to you.
Mike


----------



## buzzard (Dec 30, 2006)

happy birthday sir,


----------



## up in smoke (Dec 30, 2006)

:lol:  :lol: Happy! Happy! Joy! Joy! :lol:  :lol:
 :lol:  :shock:  :lol:  :shock:  :lol:


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 30, 2006)

Goshhhh, stop, you're embarrassing me. Thanks all, but I think I'll donate my B-Day to someone more deserving  :oops: . No really - thanks all.

Happy New Year to one and all!

Keep Smokin


----------



## Dutch (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh my gosh, Pigcicles is 41 years old. :shock: You do know that it's all down hill from here, don't you??
:mrgreen:

Happy Birthday to ya'!!


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks Dutch.. when do ya suppose that age will catch up with the body? Hope it's before the last day, I wanna enjoy being old!!

Ribs for lunch Sunday, don't be late.

Joe


----------



## coz (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry.I missed your Bday.41 wasnt so bad but with 45 comin up its time to start countin back.....


----------



## mohntr (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy Birthday PigCicles!   Many more too! :)

MoHntr


----------

